# ASUS Silent Knight AL Cooler



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if I'm posting this in the good forum.. well.. I was looking forward to buy this fan:

http://www.sohodiffusion.com/produit.asp?shop=&num=8801

but, well... I figured I would ask here first..

so.. which fan should I buy?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The zalman 9500/9700's are good , don't know bout that fan.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I have one of them on another system. Very good and quiet. If you looking to OC its well suited for the job. Depending on your CPU you might be able to get a 10% increase with no worries more if you have a good case with airflow.

My gaming rig uses the ASUS Artic Square EVO about $100 able to go from 2.66ghz to 3ghz with a max temp of 48c


----------



## sd90 (Jun 11, 2008)

I got the silent knight 2 in now. Idles under 30C slightly overclocked. never gets higher than 47. And only reaches 47 after about 40 minutes of a stability test. At stock values it keeps idle at around 24 and load at about 38. 

Based on my Q6660. 

It looks cool. And installation is easy. The manual is a bit. Vague. But its quite obvious what to do. And you can mount it any way you want, so if you have a top blow hole you can vent it out there  

Careful on the fins though. I cut myself quite deep on them.


----------



## movementality (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001

this is the best... its humongeous so you need a lot of space in your pc though


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Its a good lookin cooler and it has rave reviews pretty much all across the board. _Personally_, I prefer the Zalman lines. Fair enough they dont cool as well, but all that copper looks damn good. I have a CNPS 9500LED on my Q6600 (even after 48 hours stress testing @ 2601Mhz it never peaks above 40 degrees C).
That Tunic Tower 120 _is_ the daddy. Space is an issue, however I have seen one in a media centre case (which wasn't exactly huge) with room left for aa breeze to pass through.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

my desktop has a E6750 OC'd to 3.0 on the intel stocker and it idles 34C and games at 40-45C with a 78F ambient and an antec 900


----------

